

11 Ubuntu One Features You May Not Be Aware Of - spacestronaut
http://www.howtogeek.com/118496/11-ubuntu-one-features-you-may-not-be-aware-of/

======
reirob
What about the security of the shared files? How is it ensured that the files
you share cannot be seen by others?

